# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أحاديث مغلوطة الفهم

## مريم ياسين

*حديث : لو أننى أمرت أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها لعظم حقه عليها  .*
 القصة كاملة من مسند الإمام أحمد :
 حدّثنا عبد الله ، حدثني أبي ، حدثنا خلف بن خليفة ، عن حفص ، عن عمه أنس بن مالك قال: «كان أهل بيت الأنصار لهم جمل يسنون عليه، وإن الجمل استصعب عليهم فمنعهم ظهره، وإن الأنصار جاءوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا: إنه كان لنا جمل نسني عليه وإنه استصعب علينا ومنعنا ظهره، وقد عطش الزرع والنخل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه: قوموا، فقاموا فدخل الحائط والجمل في ناحية، فمشى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه فقالت الأنصار: يا نبي الله، إنه قد صار مثل الكلب الكلب، وإنا نخاف عليك صولته، فقال: ليس عليّ منه بأس، فلما نظر الجمل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقبل نحوه حتى خرّ ساجداً بين يديه، فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بناصيته أذل ما كانت قط حتى أدخله في العمل، فقال له أصحابه: يا رسول الله هذه بهيمة لا تعقل تسجد لك ونحن نعقل فنحن أحق أن نسجد لك؟ فقال: لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر، ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها،
*الخطأ الذى وقع فيه الفاهمون لهذا الحديث هو إقتطاعه من سياقه .... وإهمال المناسبة التى قيل فيها .. فهذا الحديث له قصة ..... وقصته ـــ على إختلاف الراويات ــــ مفادها أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أرادوا السجود للرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه إعترافاً بحقه ..... ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رفض ذلك ... وأوضح أنه لو كان ينبغى لبشر أن يسجد لبشر إعترافاً بحقه ــ كما يظنون  ــ  لأمر المرأة بأن تسجد لزوجها فحقه عليها من أعظم الحقوق والإعتراف به من أوجب الموجبات  .... ولكنه لم يفعل ذلك .. لأن الإعتراف بالحق لا يجوز أن يكن بهذه الطريقة ... ولو كان هذا الحق عظيماً.
**هذا كل ما فى الأمر ....... وليس معنى الحديث : أن رسول الله صلوات الله عليه وسلامه ود لو أمر النساء بالسجود لأزواجهن لولا أن السجدة لا تجوز لغير الله تعالى ......*
*والدليل على ذلك :*
*أولاً : سياق الحديث نفسه ومناسبته ..... فالمتأمل له يرى أنه لم يكن مقاماً لذكر حقوق الزوج أو فضله ..... ولكل مقام مقال ...... وكان رسول الله صلوات الله عليه وسلامه أفصح الناس وأبلغهم .*
*ثانياً : لو كان هذا الفهم صحيحاً .... فلماذا لم يأمرهن بما هو أدنى من ذلك وما ليس فيه حرمانية ؟*
*كتقبيل القدم أو اليد أو حتى الرأس ؟؟!! ..... أليس هو نفسه من ود لو أمرهن بالسجود لأزواجهن؟*
*كذلك فقد صح عنه أنه أمر رجلاً بلزوم قدم أمه .... فقال : أأمك حية ؟ فقال : نعم .... قال : فإلزم قدميها فثم الجنة ...... وعندما سأل إمرأة : أذات زوج أنتِ ؟ قالت : نعم .. قال : فأين أنتى منه ؟ قالت : لا ألوه إلا ما عجزت عنه .. فقال : فانظرى أين أنتى منه فإنه جنتك ونارك ....... ولم يأمرها بلزوم قدميه أو شئ من هذا القبيل .*
*بل قد ورد فى الصحيح أنه أمر الصحابة بالوقوف لسعد بن معاذ رضى الله عنه قائلاً : قوموا لسيدكم.*
*ولم يأمر المرأة بأن تفعل ذلك مع زوجها .*
*سؤال :*
*ولماذا ذكر المرأة وزوجها بالذات؟ .... لماذا لم يقل مثلاً : لأمرت الإبن أن يسجد لأبيه ؟ أو لأمه ؟*
*والجواب :*
*لأن إحترام الإبن لأبيه و أمه وإعترافه بحقهما نابع من الحب الذى يشاطره الرهبة .... بينما إحترام الصحابة للرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه وإعترافهم بحقه ورغبتهم فى السجود له نابع من المحبة الخالصة والتراحم فيما بينهم .... وهكذا يكون إعتراف المرأة بحق زوجها وإحترامها له .*
*وكذلك فقد أكدت الشريعة على حسن صحبة الوالدين لا الإعتراف بحقهما ... فحقهما لا يقبل الإنكار أصلاً .... يكفى أنهما السبب فى وجودنا فى الحياة ... بينما كثيرات هن اللواتى ينقصن حق الزوج ويجحدنه لذلك كان أكثر أهل النار نساءاً فجاءت الشريعة مؤكدة على الإعتراف بحق الزوج وعدم إنكاره دون غيره من الحقوق .... فجعل أولى الناس بحسن الصحبة الأم ثم الأب وجعل أولى الناس بالإعتراف بالحق وعدم جحوده الزوج .*
*فائدة :*
*ولكن المخطئين فى فهم هذا الحديث الشريف لهم عذرهم :* 
*أولاً : شهرة هذا الشطر من الحديث دون القصة التى قيل فيها .*
*ثانياً : إستدلال العلماء بهذا الحديث على عظم حق الزوج .... وهو إستدلال فى محله ... ففعلاً حق الزوج عظيم وإلا لما كان الإعتراف به من أوجب الموجبات .... بل إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قرن بين الإعتراف بحقه هو وبين الإعتراف بحق الزوج ...... نعم كان هذا على سبيل التمثيل ..  والإقتران لا يعنى التساوى ... و لكن هذه القرينة فى حد ذاتها تدل على عظم حق الزوج .... وإلا لكانت لحناً ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يلحن .. والأهم أنه نص على ذلك فى ذيل الحديث فقال : لعظم حقه عليها أو لما جعله الله عليها من الحق .*
*وحتى لو كان معنى الحديث كما يفهمه الناس ...... وهو أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كاد أن يأمر النساء بالسجود لأزواجهن ..... فالسجود الذى يقصده ..... غير السجود الذى نفهمه ... فهو ليس سجود العبودية والإذلال  ...... بل هو سجود الإحترام والإعتراف بالحق ليس إلا... فهذا هو السجود الذى أراده الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ورفضه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وحرمه  .... حيث أن السجود فى حد ذاته بغض النظر عن مغزاه ...  صار حركة من حركات الصلاة بل ركناً من أركانها  ..... فصار محرماً لغير الله لا يجوز بحال .

*

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخت الكريمة مريم ياسين - وفقكِ الله - / 
مِنْ أين أتيتِ بهذا الشرح للحديث - نفع الله بك - هل لك بذكر مصدر النقل ؟ .

----------


## مريم ياسين

هذا إجتهاد منى يا أخى الفاضل وقد دعمته بالأدلة النقلية والعقلية  ولله الحمد ...... فأنا طالبة علم شرعى ... وأقوم بعمل بعض الأبحاث ...... هذا البحث أحدها ........ وله بقية بالمناسبة  :Smile:

----------


## الخضر بن ادم القرشي

والحديث لايصح من كافة طرقه

----------


## مريم ياسين

أرجو من أخى الخضر .... التكرم بالتوضيح

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> والحديث لايصح من كافة طرقه


الأخ الكريم الخضر بن آدم القرشي - وفقك الله - / 
قولك بأنهُ لا يصحُ مِنْ طُرق الحديث واحدةٌ فهذا - عجيبٌ - في الحقيقة وعلك تُبين لنا العلل في الطرق الست التي ورد منْها هذا الحديث وفي إنتظار البيان بإذن الله تبارك وتعالى منكم ، ورحم الله الإمام الألباني رحمةً واسعة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قول أختنا بارك الله فيها : *بل قد ورد فى الصحيح أنه أمر الصحابة بالوقوف لسعد بن معاذ رضى الله عنه قائلاً : قوموا لسيدكم.
لا أعلمه في الصحيح ولا غيره بهذا اللفظ ، بل لفظه هكذا عند  الشيخين من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري : قوموا إلى سيدكم .

وحديث البحث للأخت الفاضلة قد نقل ابن أبي حاتم والدارقطني بعض أوجه الاختلاف فيه . وقد بينها العلامة الألباني في الإرواء (* 1998 )
والصحيحة ( 3366 ) .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قولك :


> "الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الفاهمون للحديث"


أر أن صوابها هكذا :
الخطأ الذي يقع فيه الفاهمون _غلطاً_ لهذا الحديث".
وذلك ؛ لأن ليس كل الفاهمين له ، يفهمونه خطأً ، فالكلام موجهٌ للفاهمين غلطاً .

----------


## الخضر بن ادم القرشي

رحمنا الله جميعا اخي ابي زرعة الرازي وهدانا الى الطيب من القول
سأفصل بإذن الله على عدة ردود ويشرفني اعتراضك على اي فقرة, فإن كانت عيني عوراء فعين أخي ابي زرعة مبصرة ارى بها 
وانا جهدي في هذه الحياة الوصول لمعشار مثل ابي زرعة وابي حاتم وقبلهم القطان وابن مهدي وقبلهم شعبة واضرابه

ذكرت في ردك الالباني وانا لا اعلم ما قال ولكن اقول مستعينا بالله: نعم اخي لايوجد من بين طرقه طريق واحد ترفع به رأسا بحيث يقع في قلبك صحة اثباته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وينتهي الأمر
حتى وصف (حديث حسن) يصعب على المرء نعت هذا الحديث به
دعنا نتناولها حديثا حديثا وبالتفصيل ديانة وامانة
يتبع . . .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> رحمنا الله جميعا اخي ابي زرعة الرازي وهدانا الى الطيب من القول
> سأفصل بإذن الله على عدة ردود ويشرفني اعتراضك على اي فقرة, فإن كانت عيني عوراء فعين أخي ابي زرعة مبصرة ارى بها 
> وانا جهدي في هذه الحياة الوصول لمعشار مثل ابي زرعة وابي حاتم وقبلهم القطان وابن مهدي وقبلهم شعبة واضرابه
> 
> ذكرت في ردك الالباني وانا لا اعلم ما قال ولكن اقول مستعينا بالله: نعم اخي لايوجد من بين طرقه طريق واحد ترفع به رأسا بحيث يقع في قلبك صحة اثباته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وينتهي الأمر
> حتى وصف (حديث حسن) يصعب على المرء نعت هذا الحديث به
> دعنا نتناولها حديثا حديثا وبالتفصيل ديانة وامانة
> يتبع . . .


الأخ الكريم الخضر بن آدم القرشي - وفقك الله - / 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يعلمنا وإياك العلم النافع ، وعلى كلامكَ لابد مِنْ بنيانٍ لقولكم الكريم فنسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والتسديد في فهم الحديث وعلومهِ ، في انتظار طرحكم الطيب للتخريج ودراسة أسانيد هذا الطريق حتى نتعلم ونعترض إن كان لابد مِنْ ذلك أخي الحبيب أحسن الله تعالى إليك ، كما وأشكر الأخوين أبو مالك وأبو عاصم لتعليقاتهم الطيبة .

----------


## الخضر بن ادم القرشي

حديث القاسم بن عوف الشيباني
وجود اسمه في اسناد الحديث يجعلك تستبعد صحته او في احسن الاحوال لاتقطع بصحته الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال الإمام ابن ابي حاتم: حدثنا عبد الرحمن نا صالح بن احمد نا علي بن المديني قال ذكرنا ليحيى بن سعيد القطان القاسم بن عوف الشيباني فقال يحيى قال شعبة: دخلت عليه وحرك يحيى رأسه، قلت ليحيى ما شانه ؟ فجعل يحيد، قلت ليحيى: ضعفه في الحديث؟ قال: لو لم يضعفه لروى عنه. 

فانت هنا امام أمير المؤمنين في الحديث شعبة بن الحجاج الذي وقف على حاله! فهل تفتش عن قول الألباني او غيره اخي
والناقل عنه هنا  احد الأوتاد امامنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان
هذا فضلا عما ذكره الإمام ابو حاتم الرازي في علل الحديث عن هذا الحديث وتحديدا اضطراب القاسم هذا
هل انتهينا من طريق القاسم هذا أخي؟ ام لديك اعتراض؟
يتبع . . .  .

----------


## مريم ياسين

أشكر الأخ أبو مالك والأخ أبو عاصم كثيراً على النقد البناء بارك الله فيهم  .... وما قالوه هو الصواب بلا ريب .
وأنتظر بقية ردك أيها الأخ الخضر .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> حديث القاسم بن عوف الشيباني
> وجود اسمه في اسناد الحديث يجعلك تستبعد صحته او في احسن الاحوال لاتقطع بصحته الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> قال الإمام ابن ابي حاتم: حدثنا عبد الرحمن نا صالح بن احمد نا علي بن المديني قال ذكرنا ليحيى بن سعيد القطان القاسم بن عوف الشيباني فقال يحيى قال شعبة: دخلت عليه وحرك يحيى رأسه، قلت ليحيى ما شانه ؟ فجعل يحيد، قلت ليحيى: ضعفه في الحديث؟ قال: لو لم يضعفه لروى عنه. 
> 
> فانت هنا امام أمير المؤمنين في الحديث شعبة بن الحجاج الذي وقف على حاله! فهل تفتش عن قول الألباني او غيره اخي
> والناقل عنه هنا  احد الأوتاد امامنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان
> هذا فضلا عما ذكره الإمام ابو حاتم الرازي في علل الحديث عن هذا الحديث وتحديدا اضطراب القاسم هذا
> هل انتهينا من طريق القاسم هذا أخي؟ ام لديك اعتراض؟
> يتبع . . .  .


أخي الكريم ، عليك بالاستقصاء لجميع الطرق ، مع كلام العلماء في الرجال _باستيفاءٍ_، حتى يفهم رواد الموضوع ، كلامك جيداً ، وإلَّا فهم في حاجةٍ إلى إشباعٍ لما ذكرت ، حتى تبين لهم الأمور.
فعليك أخي الحبيب بـــ الاستيفاء لكل الطرق ، ثم بعد ذلك ؛ سيتحفك إخوانك بتعليقاتهم .

----------


## رحمة محمد محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا اختي مريم ياسين على هذا البحث القيم الذي أوضحت فيه المناسبة التي من أجلها ورد الحديث والمقصد الذي جعل له فبارك الله لك ونفع الله بك.

----------


## رحمة محمد محمد

درجة صحة الحديث
كان أهلُ بيتٍ من الأنصارِ لهم جملٌ يسْنُون عليه وإنه استُصعِب عليهم فمنعهم ظهَره وإنَّ الأنصارَ جاءوا إلى رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُعليه وسلَّم فقالوا إنَّه كان لنا جملٌ نَسْني عليه وإنَّه استُصعِب علينا ومنعنا ظهرَه وقد عطش الزَّرعُ والنَّخلُ فقال صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم لأصحابِه قوموا فقاموا فدخل الحائطَ والجملُ في ناحيتِه فمشَى النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم نحوَه فقالت الأنصارُ يا رسولَ اللهِ قد صار مثلَ الكلبِ نخافُ عليك صوْلتَه قال ليس عليَّ منه بأسٌ فلمَّا نظر الجملُ إلى رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم أقبل نحوَه خرَّ ساجدًا بين يدَيْه فأخذ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم بناصيتِه أذلَّ ما كانت قطُّ حتَّى أدخله في العملِ فقال له أصحابُه يا رسولَ اللهِ هذا بهيمةٌ لا يعقِلُ يسجُدُ لك فنحن نعقِلُ ونحن أحقُّ أن نسجُدَ لك قال لا يصلُحُ لبشرٍ أن يسجُدَ لبشرٍ ولو صلُح لبشرٍ أن يسجُدَ لبشرٍلأمرتُ المرأةَ أن تسجُدَ لزوجِها لعِظَمِ حقِّه عليها لو كان من قدمِه إلى مَفرِقِ رأسِه قُرحةً تنبجِسُ بالقَيْحِ والصَّديدِ ثمَّ استقبلتْه فلحَستْه ما أدَّت حقَّه
الراوي:	أنس بن مالك المحدث:المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/99
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده جيد رواته ثقات مشهورون
 ﻿

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

من الطرائف ان أحد الاخوة تزوج طالبة علم جادة ، فلا يكاد يبحث عنها الا ويجدها بين الكتب ، تقرأ وتكتب وتعلق وتبحث ..الخ ، وفي احد الايام وكان صاحبنا كالعادة يبحث عن شيء يسليه في ظل انهماك ( الشيخة ) في البحث ، فأصبح يفكر في هذه الحالة فخطر بباله حديث كان قد غاب عن ذهنه وهو حديث : ( لو كنت آمرا احدا ان يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة ان تسجد لزوجها ) ، فانطلق صاحبنا وكأنه وقع على كنز ، فذهب الى ( الشيخة ؛ زوجته ) وكانت جالسة على طاولة المكتب قد انزلت رأسها ووضعت النظارة على طرف أنفها وهي تقرأ ، فقال لها : يافلانة اجلسي معي ، فقالت : انا مشغولة - ولم ترفع رأسها - فعندها ارسل الحديث مباشرة - وكان يظنها ستجلس مباشرة معه عند سماعها الحديث ، ولكن كانت المفاجأة ، رفعت رأسها بهدوء وقالت : حديث ضعيف ، عندها اسقط في يد اخينا وقال : الشكوى الى الله .... واظنه ذهب ليبحث عن مايشغل به نفسه في منزل الشيخة .
وأظن الأخت ( الشيخة ) قد تعجلت في الحكم على الحديث ، فلا يحكم على الحديث هكذا بتعجل إلا إذا بحثت عنه أولاً حينئذ لم تصر متعجلة ، فهل بحثت أختنا الشيخة عن مدى صحته أم لا ؟ العلم عند الله .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> من الطرائف ان أحد الاخوة تزوج طالبة علم جادة ، فلا يكاد يبحث عنها الا ويجدها بين الكتب ، تقرأ وتكتب وتعلق وتبحث ..الخ ، وفي احد الايام وكان صاحبنا كالعادة يبحث عن شيء يسليه في ظل انهماك ( الشيخة ) في البحث ، فأصبح يفكر في هذه الحالة فخطر بباله حديث كان قد غاب عن ذهنه وهو حديث : ( لو كنت آمرا احدا ان يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة ان تسجد لزوجها ) ، فانطلق صاحبنا وكأنه وقع على كنز ، فذهب الى ( الشيخة ؛ زوجته ) وكانت جالسة على طاولة المكتب قد انزلت رأسها ووضعت النظارة على طرف أنفها وهي تقرأ ، فقال لها : يافلانة اجلسي معي ، فقالت : انا مشغولة - ولم ترفع رأسها - فعندها ارسل الحديث مباشرة - وكان يظنها ستجلس مباشرة معه عند سماعها الحديث ، ولكن كانت المفاجأة ، رفعت رأسها بهدوء وقالت : حديث ضعيف ، عندها اسقط في يد اخينا وقال : الشكوى الى الله .... واظنه ذهب ليبحث عن مايشغل به نفسه في منزل الشيخة .
> وأظن الأخت ( الشيخة ) قد تعجلت في الحكم على الحديث ، فلا يحكم على الحديث هكذا بتعجل إلا إذا بحثت عنه أولاً حينئذ لم تصر متعجلة ، فهل بحثت أختنا الشيخة عن مدى صحته أم لا ؟ العلم عند الله .


الأخ أبو مالك المديني - وفقه الله - / 
والله إني لأراها طرفةً مُضحكةً ( إبتسامة ) أحسن الله تعالى إليك ونفع الله بك .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> أخي الكريم ، عليك بالاستقصاء لجميع الطرق ، مع كلام العلماء في الرجال _باستيفاءٍ_، حتى يفهم رواد الموضوع ، كلامك جيداً ، وإلَّا فهم في حاجةٍ إلى إشباعٍ لما ذكرت ، حتى تبين لهم الأمور.
> فعليك أخي الحبيب بـــ الاستيفاء لكل الطرق ، ثم بعد ذلك ؛ سيتحفك إخوانك بتعليقاتهم .


لا أزيدُ والله على قول صاحبنا الشيخ أبو عاصم أحمد بلحة ! فأخي الكريم - وفقك الله للخير - لابد مِنْ إستقصاء طُرق الحديث لا الحُكم عليها بناءاً على راوٍ واحدٍ ! وحتى نتمكن منْ طرح ما لدينا فلابد مِنْ تخريج الحديث بكُل طرقهِ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أخي أبا زرعة ، ونسأل الله أن يصلح أحوالنا .

----------


## مريم ياسين

فائدة :
هذه الجملة : لو كان من قدمِه إلى مَفرِقِ رأسِه قُرحةً تنبجِسُ بالقَيْحِ والصَّديدِ ثمَّ استقبلتْه فلحَستْه ما أدَّت حقه 
قال : الشيخ عبدالله الجديع في كتابه "تحرير علوم الحديث" (2/757) , عند حديثه عن علامات كشف العلة عند المتقدمين:
"أن يدل على نكارة الحديث ما يجده الناقد من نفرة منه ، ينزه عن مثلها الوحي وألفاظ النبوة.
والمقصود أن يقع ذلك الشعور لمن عايش المفردات والمعاني النبوية ، حتى أصبح وهو يحرك لسانه بالألفاظ النبوية ، وكأنه يتذوق منها ريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهذا قد يرد عليه من الرواية ما يجد له مرارة ، أو بعض مرارة ، فيرد على قلبه الحرج في نسبة مثل ذلك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيكون ذلك الشعور علامة على علة في الرواية ، توجب عليه بحثاً عن محل الغلط منها حتى يقف عليه . 
وليس المقصود أن ينصب الناقد هواه ومزاجه مجرداً لقبول الحديث أو رده ، فإن الرأي يخطئ مهما اعتدل وراقب صاحبه ربه ، والهوى لا تعصم منه نفس . 
ومما وجدته يصلح لهذا مثالاً ، حديث بقي في القلب منه غصة زماناً ، حتى اطمأنت النفس لعلته ، وهو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري ... " 
فذكر الحديث السابق ، ثم قال : 
" فهذا الحديث فيما ذكر فيه من وصف حق الزوج على الزوجة بهذه الألفاظ المنفرة المستنكرة ، ليس في شيء من المعهود في سنة أعف خلق الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والذي أوتي الحكمة وفصل الخطاب وجوامع الكلم ، وقد فصل الله في كتابه ونبيه ذو الخلق العظيم صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته الحقوق بين الزوجين بأجمع العبارات وأحسن الكلمات ، كلها من باب قول ربنا عز وجل : ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف ) البقرة/228 .وأما علة الحديث فما هي مجرد النفرة من صيغة تلك العبارات ، وإنما روى هذا الحديث جعفر بن عون ، قال : حدثني ربيعة بن عثمان ، عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان ، عن نهار العبدي ، عن أبي سعيد ، به. قال البزار : " لا نعلمه يروى إلا بهذا الإسناد ، ولا رواه عن ربيعة إلا جعفر " .
وقال الحاكم : " حديث صحيح الإسناد " ، فتعقبه الذهبي بجرح ربيعة .
وكنت اغتررت مدة بكون ربيعة هذا قد أخرج له مسلم في " الصحيح " حديثه : " المؤمن القوي " ، من روايته عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان ، محتجاً به ، فأجريت أمره على القبول في هذا الحديث .
والتحقيق أن تخريج مسلم له لا يصلح الاحتجاج به بإطلاق ، فمسلم قد ينتقي من حديث من تكلم فيه ، وكان الأصل فيه الثقة ، فيخرج من حديثه ما تبين له كونه محفوظاً .
أما هذا الحديث ، فالشأن كما ذكر البزار من تفرد جعفر به عن ربيعة ، وهو إسناد فرد مطلق. وربيعة هذا قال يحيى بن معين ومحمد بن سعد : " ثقة " ، وقال النسائي : " ليس به بأس " ، لكن قال أبو زرعة الرازي : " إلى الصدق ما هو ، وليس بذاك القوي " ، وقال أبو حاتم الرازي : " منكر الحديث ، يكتب حديثه " . 
قلت : والجرح إذا بان وجهه وظهر قدحه فهو مقدم على التعديل ، كما شرحته في محله من هذا الكتاب ، فالرجل أحسن أحواله أن يكون حسن الحديث ، بعد أن يزول عما يرويه التفرد ، فيروي ما يروي غيره ، أو يوجد لحديثه أصل من غير طريقه بما يوافقه .
وليس كذلك في هذا الحديث. اهـ[

----------


## مريم ياسين

إشكال وجوابه :
ما يقتضيه الحديث أن السجود لو كان مباحاً لأمر رسول الله به النساء مع أزواجهن .. أليس كذلك ؟ 
فلا داع لهذا التكلف !!!!!! .
قلت :
كلا .. الصواب هو : لو كان الإعتراف بالحق لا يكون إلا بالسجود لأمر رسول الله المرأة بالسجود لزوجها .
فالإعتراف بحقه من أوجب الموجبات لأنه من أعظم الحقوق .
ولو كان الأمر كما تقول :
فتقبيل القدم واليد والرأس مباح والقيام للآخرين مباح .. فلماذا لم يأمر به الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟ 
وهو الذى كاد أن يأمرهن بالسجود لولا حرمانيته ؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزى الله خيراً ، أخي وحبيبي أبا زرعة ...
وأنا أشاركه الرأي ، وقد كفاني المؤنة في الردِّ......

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

قُرة العين الأخ الحبيب أبو عاصم أحمد بلحه - أيدهُ الله بنصرهِ - / 
نفعنا الله بعلمكم وتعليقاتكم التي تحمل في طياتها الفائدةَ كُلها ! مَنْ أنا وما أنا أمامكم مِنْكُمْ أتعلمُ وأستفيد حبيب القلب .

----------


## مريم ياسين

أنا مسرورة بمشاركاتكم جميعاً ...... ولكنى لا حول لى ولا قوة فى علم الحديث
ولا أخفيكم أمراً ..... أنا لم أفهم أى شئ !!!!!
هل الحديث صحيح أم ضعيف ؟!!!!!

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الحديثُ صحيحٌ يا أمةَ الله ، وكلامُ الأخ مُضطربٌ جداً فلا قائمةَ لهُ .

----------


## مريم ياسين

الذى فهمته من كلام الأخ الخضر ..... أنه ينوى تتبع طرق الحديث وشواهده طريقاً طريقاً ثم يخلص من ذلك إلى النتيجة التى وصل إليها وهو أن الحديث لا يصح من كافة طرقه .. 
لكنى لا أدرى لماذا توقف ؟!!

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخت مريم ياسين - وفقك الله - / 
الطريقة التي اتبعها الأخ الكريم طريقةٌ لا نعلمُ أحداً مِنْ العالمين سار عليها في الحُكم على الحديث وسبر الطُرق والخُروج بحُكمٍ نهائي على طُرق الحديث ! فالرجل يتكلمُ في الحديث بناء على راوٍ واحدٍ وضعفهُ وهذا تعسفٌ حتى إني لأظنهُ لا يكادُ يدري ما الذي يخرجُ مِنْ رأسهِ والحديثُ صحيحٌ وسأخرجهُ إن شاء الله وقد كفانا الإمام الألباني تصحيحه .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

حديث أنس بن مالك.
يرويه خلف بن خليفة عن حفص بن أخى أنس عن أنس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر , ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر , لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها ".
أخرجه النسائى (ق 85/2) وأحمد (3/158) وكذا البزار كما فى " المجمع " (9/4) وقال: " ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير حفص بن أخى أنس , وهو ثقة ".
وقال المنذرى: " رواه أحمد بإسناد جيد , رواته ثقات مشهورون , والبزار بنحوه ".
قلت: وهو كما قالا , لولا أن خلف بن خليفة ـ وهو من رجال مسلم , وشيخ أحمد فيه ـ كان اختلط فى الآخر , فلعل أحمد سمعه منه قبل اختلاطه.
وهو عنده مطول , فيه قصة الجمل وسجوده للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم , فهو شاهد جيد لحديث أبى هريرة المتقدم.

أهـ . ارواء الغليل .

----------

